# Rescued LGD, Katy Lady, my tornado survivor.



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

My county and the counties around us were hit hard during the tornados of April 27th last year (just north of Tuscalooosa and the University of Alabama). Thankfully, we only had wind damage and trees across our fence line here. My closest friend, Ilana, and my father both work for Extension, and I, of course, was a ready volunteer. We were on the front lines trying to help in any way we could just as soon as we could. Becuase much of the area is rural, naturally, we found ourselves stringing up make shift fencing, rounding up cattle and horses, and passing out Tractor Supply gift cards and all stock feed. We had a call to visit with someone that needed wound supplies for an injured mare (just one of the many horrific horse injuries we encountered  ) We got the mare taken care of as best we could and decided becuase of the shape of her paddock it would be best to move the mare to her father's property who still had some pastures and shelter in good shape. When we arrived the elderly gentleman was so kind and showed us around is property. He had lost his house and shop, but was so thankful that he and his family were still safe and sound. He also had angus cattle and all were accounted for minus one calf- amazing to us considering the damage that area had recieved. As we were headed back out for the evening, I asked him if there was anything at all that he might need. He said, "well, actually I'm looking for a home for my livestock dog, I just can't take care of her right now and we are selling the rest of the livestock." I assumed it was some sort of cattle dog, a heeler or sheperd or- something of the sort. I asked about her history, he said he thought they had lost her after the storm but they pulled her out from under the foundation of a neighbors home.. dirty and sore, but alive. I said that I would be happy to take her and find her home. When he brought her up from the pasture, I realized that she was a beautiful Great Pyrenees. I was in shock, as I had literally just been saying how I had been looking for a LGD. I said "just curious, has she been with any livestock besides the cattle?" He said," actually she's only been with the cattle since the storm. She is happiest with GOATS!!" Apparently just the week before he sold his last boers. I wish you could have see the way her eyes lit up when she first saw my goats. ( Though the goats weren't too pleased with me at first!lol)



















She is AKC registered, 3 years old, spayed and up to date with shots. He trained her so well too, she even helps herd them when need be- never owned a better dog in my life. We had to shave her down to clean some cuts and she had grease all over her, but her coat has finally started to grow back in. pretty and full. 

She has already proved her value, as we have been having neighbors with reports of coyotes killing calves. I can hear them yipping at night...but just under Katy Lady's low bark/growl. :wink: I rest easy at night knowing my girls are safe.

I just wanted to bless someone in a time of need, and look at the blessing I was given in return! I was humbled that afternoon to say the least.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

What a wonderful story. And for your good work you got this good girl. And she got you. The pictures are beautiful. I'm crying.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's beautiful. That's really wonderful.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you, I love her so much.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow ...what a story and she is a beautiful dog....  :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a heart felt story behind your Katy Lady :hug: 

She looks very happy and healthy...beautiful girl


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Awwwweeeee she's a pretty girl!! COngrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Pretty girl!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

She is beautiful! What an amazing story!


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Aww she is adorable...We just recently rescued one from a breeder who let him run loose, he is a very good dog, just a young pup....I must say I heard someone once say Great Pyrenees are worth their weight in gold and I must say I agree


----------

